# Anyone done their own brakes yet?



## dnaer (Jan 13, 2011)

70,000 miles on the clock and it's time to put on new rotors and shoes on the d. I was wondering if anyone has recommendations on rotors, pads and best place to buy said items.
Also, if anyone has replaced their brakes, where there any watchouts or unusual procedures.
Thanks for any insight.


----------



## mt3ch (May 4, 2003)

dnaer said:


> 70,000 miles on the clock and it's time to put on new rotors and shoes on the d. I was wondering if anyone has recommendations on rotors, pads and best place to buy said items.
> Also, if anyone has replaced their brakes, where there any watchouts or unusual procedures.
> Thanks for any insight.


Id love to know if the BMW Performance Front 6 Piston brakes fit. Seems like it would be just a little more expensive than purchasing OEM Pads and Rotors......Dunno if they clear OEM wheels. Did you get any brake services while you were under maintenance?? Just wondering how often the "d" gobbles brakes.


----------



## dnaer (Jan 13, 2011)

Brake fluid bleed at 50,000 right before warranty expired (thank you to my SA). That is the only time the brakes have been touched.


----------



## mt3ch (May 4, 2003)

dnaer said:


> Brake fluid bleed at 50,000 right before warranty expired (thank you to my SA). That is the only time the brakes have been touched.


:thumbup:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

mt3ch said:


> Id love to know if the BMW Performance Front 6 Piston brakes fit. Seems like it would be just a little more expensive than purchasing OEM Pads and Rotors......Dunno if they clear OEM wheels. Did you get any brake services while you were under maintenance?? Just wondering how often the "d" gobbles brakes.


If my computer is telling the truth then mine will need rear pads around 31k miles but fronts WAY after that. There is a thread on here where someone upgraded their brakes but don't recall what to and think they had aftermarket wheels.


----------



## dnaer (Jan 13, 2011)

Snipe656 said:


> If my computer is telling the truth then mine will need rear pads around 31k miles but fronts WAY after that. There is a thread on here where someone upgraded their brakes but don't recall what to and think they had aftermarket wheels.


Snipe:

Mine did the same thing at the 3rd service interval. The tech checked the pads and they were fine... he reset the sensor/service interval and I went on my way. It was the right thing to do because I just checked my front and rear pads and they are all just getting to the point of replacement 35,000 miles later. I've decided to replace before I get the warning light.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks, I will ask them to check when it is there for the recall and SES.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

In the past I've always replaced the dusty BMW pads with after market ceramics (Akebono Euro Ceramics). But the D is the first BMW we've owned where the brake dust seems to be tolorable, Has BMW finally figured out a pad formula that gives that great bite without excessive dust? It's still not as low dust as the ceramics, but much much better than in the past.

I probably will just be going with OEM when replacement time comes. The pad composition does seems to be hard on the rotors, but we're usually replacing them each time anyway.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Mine are super dusty but I recall someone saying post 2009 MY is when BMW switched to less dusty pads.


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

Make sure you get the right 6mm key tool to remove the rotors... go with a ceramic pad unless you plan on tracking your car - will really cut down on dust. The slotted or drilled rotors will give a nice visual upgrade.


----------



## Pasa-d (May 7, 2011)

I would suggest sticking with OEM, at least in the 2011 formulation. I would almost consider my 2011 MY brakes to be "no dust", seriously, and yet they are fully capable of track day use in HPDEs where you aren't running for more than a few laps at a time. If your driving is all street, they are certainly capable of anything you can throw at them.


----------



## edwin191 (Apr 27, 2011)

I haven't touched my 335d's brakes, but did put brakes on my 07 335i. Nothing out of the ordinary...pretty simple job. In fact, I'd swap the pads for some much softer Hawk pads before track days, then put the OEM pads back in when I got home. Didn't take more than 15 mins a wheel.


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

Edwin - what tool do you use to get the rotor set screws out? I didn't have a socket and my key was going to bend/break.


----------



## Philm35 (Aug 19, 2010)

I have a long way to go, but when the time comes, I look forward to replacing my rotors with something that won't form rust on the "hat". That rust is really ugly to look at behind beautiful wheels.


----------



## edwin191 (Apr 27, 2011)

EYE4SPEED said:


> Edwin - what tool do you use to get the rotor set screws out? I didn't have a socket and my key was going to bend/break.


I used an impact driver wrench. You mount up whatever bit you need in the thing, give it a thwack with a hammer. I don't know what brand I have but here's a couple examples :

http://www.kk.org/cooltools/archives/000723.php


----------



## Concentric190 (Mar 15, 2007)

8m allen socket, caliper compressor or c clamp, a flat head screw driver, and 20min per side is all you need. Those bolts should be around 50ft/lb torqued. 

I swaped out my stock pads for hawk HT-10 track pads for a DE I did this weekend. You really don't need more caliper then these, I was perfectly fine on a hard braking track. If you want more braking for the street go with hawk HPS or red stuff, you'll be fine.


----------



## stoked335d (Jan 4, 2010)

I had my front brakes replaced last week and less than 100 miles of driving the wheels are dark silver color. I have never seen them this dusty even when not washed for 3 weeks sometimes. Does anyone else having this issue after brake work by the dealer? I told the SA that they used older generation dusty pads produced prior to 09/2009 but he says they used OEM. 

I found the part number 34116794920 for new generation of pads for 335i OEM front pads but I was reading somewhere that they are not compatible with 335d. I need to find out what part number they used on my car(picked up car late, and didn't get the copies of work order from SA). 

Does anyone have the OEM front brake pad part number from a dealer work order receipt for a 2010 or newer 335D that is not dusting up the wheels?


----------



## Pasa-d (May 7, 2011)

The dealer replaced my front brakes and they went from no dust to lots of dust. Very unhappy

The pad part # is 34-11-6-794-917


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

I have a 2011 and true be it they are dustless as they can be, im planning in addind either EBC's Green or Hawks Ceramic in the future


----------



## stoked335d (Jan 4, 2010)

Pasa-d said:


> The dealer replaced my front brakes and they went from no dust to lots of dust. Very unhappy
> 
> The pad part # is 34-11-6-794-917


Went to dealer this morning. I have the same part number ending with 917 installed. I provided them 34116794920 to look up but they are saying it does not fit 335d because it uses different latches. I thought we had same brakes as 335i after 09/2009 production. According to tischer it should fit :

http://www.getbmwparts.com/parts/in...20&make=BMW&action=oePartSearch&siteid=214672

I told SA that I might switch to aftermarket pads myself but he warned that if something were to happen to brake system such as a seized caliper then free maintenance would deny me for using non-OEM pads. Only upside, braking is slightly better than pads that came on the car from factory so it makes me somewhat better to put up with this crap until 3/14 when free maint expires.


----------

